# When to spay a Samoyed?



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having a tough time finding information online, but the general recommendation seems to be 6 months to 1 year or even 2 years. Is this accurate?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Whenever you'd like to, really. There are pros and cons to spaying at all, and then the time frame. There are health issues associated with each, so it's really all a matter of opinion and the risks you want to take. I'm mobile, but hopefully some one here can link you to some good articles about the pros and cons. 

Personally, I would spay around 5-6 months or before the first heat if I ever got a female that I wasn't going to breed. I don't know that I'll have a female for a long time though!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you can 100% guarantee that you will never have her unsupervised when she is in heat, then wait until 2 yrs. That means, no friends/relatives watching her for you when she's in heat, not having friends or relatives with keys to your home (where they could accidentally let her out), not having her loose in a backyard where a male dog could jump the fence or dig under, or someone could accidentally open a gate. There are many stories on here that people had a friend or relative looking after their dog, and they accidentally got loose or they brought over their male dog to play not realizing the female was in heat. Or that they were walking the in heat dog and was accosted by a loose male dog. If you are prepared for that level of supervision, then wait until 2 yrs. If not, spay after 6 months.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in a city so she will be with other dogs constantly. I will wait until after 6 months and do it prior to a year. Do you know when they typically have their first heat? I have also reached out to the breeder to see if she has any info


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

their first heat is usually 6-8 months old. it can be as early and sometimes is at 6 months old. MOST commonly is around 7 months old but can be as late as 8 months although not commonly. 

if she goes in to heat you have to wait for the cycle to stop then , one month from that day. that makes for a safer less complicated spay. It is not recommended to spay during or directly after a cycle because the female organs are getting a lot of extra blood flow, which causes a lot more bleeding and complications during the procedure. 

with that said. If your concerned about her becoming pregnant. 6 months old is the best time to spay dogs because their organs are matured enough to remove safely and with most breeds they are large enough and strong enough to go through this major surgery. Since the majority of dogs go into heat around 7 months old, spaying them at 6 months almost always catches them right before their heat cycle.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Fade said:


> their first heat is usually 6-8 months old. it can be as early and sometimes is at 6 months old. MOST commonly is around 7 months old but can be as late as 8 months although not commonly.


My little Lark will tell you you can be 13 months old and not have gone into heat yet.


----------

